# Will I get GPU+Onboard gpu performance in m4a88t m le?



## Nikko Bellic (May 9, 2011)

Am going to buy *AM3 ASUS M4A88TM LE* motherboard, and* sapphire HD 5670 512MB*.

[*PLEASE DON'T SUGGEST ME MOTHERBOARDS OR GPU'S NOW, AM ALREADY CONFUSED RIGHT NOW AND ENDED UP WITH THESE.]*

My question is Will I get performance of two gpu's? one on MOtherboard that is HD 4250 AND other one is sapphire HD 5670 512 mb?
Reason I asking this, is 
when am googling through about this MB, ended up in newegg, and in that site under description it says this motherboard has "AMD HYBRID CROSSFIREX SUPPORT" which means combined performance of gpu+onboard gpu.Newegg.com - ASUS M4A88T-M LE AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard *PLEASE LOOK AT THE NEWEGG SITE*

Will my sapphire HD 5670 512 mb is a supported Hybrid crossfire card?

Can I able to utilize both units?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

No you wont get performance of 2 gpu's. You will either get onboard graphics power if you use it or you will get the 5670 power.


----------



## Nikko Bellic (May 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No you wont get performance of 2 gpu's. You will either get onboard graphics power if you use it or you will get the 5670 power.



But in motherboards description it say's 
" AMD HYBRID CROSSFIREX SUPPORT
Based on ATI CrossFireX multi-GPU technology, ATI Hybrid Graphics allows you to combine the performance of the integrated HD4250 GPU with an applicable ATI Radeon graphics card to bring enhanced gaming performance, productivity and power efficiency" - Newegg.com - ASUS M4A88T-M LE AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

OK then out of my field 

lets wait for an expert to arrive


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

Check whether your mobo supports Hybrid XFire of 5600 series of cards. If not, the  you can't use Hybrid X technology.

BTW No need for HybridX crap, as 5670 itself perform decent enough.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Hybrid crossfire only works with very low end cards. So if you plug a HD 4350 or 5450 or 6450 then only Hybrid Crossfire will be enabled and the IGP will work along with the dedicated card.
But anything over it, the IGP will be disabled.


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Your mobo can hybrid crossfire with 5400 & 5500 series of cards *ONLY*. Better stick with the 5670 and disabled the IGP.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 9, 2011)

Yaa u will get the performance of two gpus. I m saying so coz I m myself using the hybrid crossfire motherboard... I m using Asus's M4A78... not the 88 one... but it too have the hybrid crossfire

But then also... may be *Cilus* is right... it may work with low end cards. Why dont u mail asus... they do reply.


----------



## Nikko Bellic (May 10, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Yaa u will get the performance of two gpus. I m saying so coz I m myself using the hybrid crossfire motherboard... I m using Asus's M4A78... not the 88 one... but it too have the hybrid crossfire
> 
> But then also... may be *Cilus* is right... it may work with low end cards. *Why dont u mail asus... they do reply*.



Yeas, I will

Thanks for all replies


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Yaa u will get the performance of two gpus. I m saying so coz I m myself using the hybrid crossfire motherboard... I m using Asus's M4A78... not the 88 one... but it too have the hybrid crossfire
> 
> But then also... may be *Cilus* is right... it may work with low end cards. Why dont u mail asus... they do reply.




Which GPU are you using for hybrid crossfire?


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Hybrid crossfire only works with very low end cards. So if you plug a HD 4350 or 5450 or 6450 then only Hybrid Crossfire will be enabled and the IGP will work along with the dedicated card.
> But anything over it, the IGP will be disabled.


this is correct. 

Hybrid Crossfire is only for low-end cards. and HD 5670 isn't a low end card.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 10, 2011)

sry 4 H.jacking  . IF Hybrid sli is setup ,is it possible to disable PCI E  GPU completely under power saving power profile   and use Onboad gpu only  ?

ie  on power saving profile  - sysem use onboad gfx     and under power profile system use  PCI E GPU or both ?


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2011)

You don't need to mail Asus for checking compatibility, I know it for sure. Look even normal Crossfire only occurs between two cards of same group, i.e. their performance, memory bandwidth and processing capability should be in the same league. Even normal CF is not possible between cards having very high performance difference.
Now the IGP is very very low end card..it has only 40 stream processors. So it will only work with very low end dedicated GPUs, otherwise it will be disabled. Check the *Wikipedia* link.


----------

